# Brine Dill Pickle Question



## kimmom2five (Apr 19, 2009)

I made the brined fermented Deli Dills from the Ball Complete Book of Home Preserving. They are through fermenting and I am ready to can them. However they are very salty and not very vinegary. Instead of using the brine I made them in to can them can I use a new different brine? The one I am looking at is from the same book, but the one for Grandma's Dill Pickles which uses 1 1/4 cups pickling salt,12 cups water, and 6 cups white vinegar plus the spices?


----------



## kimmom2five (Apr 19, 2009)

Re-reading the recipe it is actually 8 cups of water and 3/4 pickling salt plus the vinegar that actually goes into the jars.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

You need to de-salt the cukes before making them into pickles. There should be directions in the book on doing this. They _shouldn't _be vinegary at this stage because you haven't _added_ any vinegar. My book says to ferment using just salt, water and cukes. Cut through one of the biggest ones. They should be translucent all the way through. If there's any whitish color, they aren't done yet.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

I did this same recipe- I thought they were salty too! Sally- there were not any instructions to desalt the cukes? I followed it to a T- and canned them- hoping they would cure some more as they sit- 
I wondered if they missed adding the desalting process in the recipe book- but I wanted to follow it excatly


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

The amount of salt, water and vinegar used depends on how many lbs. of cukes you started with.

Also, note in the Ball guide under "Brined Dill Pickles" (this is the small guide, not the big book) that it says "if you are using desalted, brined cukes" you need to make changes to the recipe regarding amount of salt and the process to go by.


----------



## kimmom2five (Apr 19, 2009)

Becka03 said:


> I did this same recipe- I thought they were salty too! Sally- there were not any instructions to desalt the cukes? I followed it to a T- and canned them- hoping they would cure some more as they sit-
> I wondered if they missed adding the desalting process in the recipe book- but I wanted to follow it excatly


Becka yeah that is strange, I even went back and re read it again. And the original brine did have vinegar in it and said to use that brine to can the pickles. I knew the little Ball book had more details and ways to use the pickles but I can't find where I put it.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Y'all each send me $5 and I'll type out the instructions of making brined pickles.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

kimmom2five said:


> Becka yeah that is strange, I even went back and re read it again. And the original brine did have vinegar in it and said to use that brine to can the pickles. I knew the little Ball book had more details and ways to use the pickles but I can't find where I put it.


well I used the big book- Dh liked'em- I figure they will get better with age- 
I liked the Traditionally Fermented ones I did following a recipe I found on line


----------

